# bubbler pipe



## mastashake (Apr 11, 2006)

I know what a bubbler pipe looks like and I have seen many before but I do not understand the concept of how one works if anyone has a link to a page that describes the chemistry behind the pipe please let me know or explain it to me


----------



## username812 (Apr 11, 2006)

its actually very simple, the name pretty much tells it all, when you take a rip the smoke goes down the tube in the water making bubbles of smoke which the water cools off. 

View attachment bubbler.bmp


----------



## mastashake (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks I understand that but I guess what I Am more askin is how can I make one everybody says it isnt possible but I know I can do It


----------



## username812 (Apr 11, 2006)

you could try something like this....


----------



## SmOkInPoSeY (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont know how u make it man but  my freind has one and when u smoke out of it it sounds like ur in a space trip   and its really tight


----------



## Evelon (Apr 13, 2006)

It's not rocketscience. When you toke there is underpressure, and air (smoke) is taken from the bowl (to even the pressure out) where your burning weed is. The smoke/air gets sucked through the water which cools the hot smoke (nicer for the lungs), then it gets to your lungs and you are on your way in your spaceship..

Here you have your home-made design. Like you said, make it tight so there is no leakage:








edit: oh, as seen on the picture right there is a "fingerhole".  you could drill a hole at the "shoulder" of the bottle, big enough to be covered tightly with say an indexfinger. When you burn your weed you put the finger over the hole, so it is tight. Then air must be taken from the bowl. Once the bottle is filled with smoke, you release the finger and inhale..air will be taken from this "fingerhole"  to help emptying the smokefilled bottle into your lungs.

*I'm swedish, don't know all the more describing technical terms. Hope you undertand anyway*


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

i guess a bong is a bubbler


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

yes i guess you could say a bong is a bubbler.....but i think they are seeking something is actually a BUBBLER PIPE...now a bong...PIPE shape  

heres mine which is a Bubbler Pipe (the glass in front of the bubbler is a chillum)


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

nice pieces ldy! i love bubblers


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 23, 2006)

well my question is, as stupid as it may sound.
how much water should i put into it?

Past the stem/bowl part, so that its emersed under that water i know.
but if i added too much, wouldnt i just inhale in water?

ive smoked out of a double bubbler once, but i got too high to ask questions about it.





Im thinking of buying one like this.
but i have more questions.

When i put water into a bubbler like this one, i just have to pour it in through the bowl?
and if im right, then wouldnt my weed get wet when i am placing it in? er should i just dry it with a towel er something first? or does it slide right off since its water off of glass...?

and another thing, how does a "glass filter" work?


so ya in summary heres a list of all my questions
1) how much water?
2) how do i put the water in?
3) how does a glass filter on the bubbler work?


sorry if i have alot of questions. =/
maybe im just over thinking this.... im sure when im sober i can figure it out logically...
but till then

peace


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 23, 2006)

ok....you only enough water to cover the bottom of the inside stem piece

i fill mine either through the bowl and then dry with a papertowel or you can fill it turned on its die and pour slowly through the choke hole

you can also do it through the mouthpiece...the amount of water is minimal so it doesn't spill out the bowl when your filling it 

a glass or metal screen is fine..its really whatever your preference is..both work well


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I bought my bubbler and it works pretty nice

Though now im wondering if i made a good deal


I got it for a discount from 30 to 20 bucks
because the Stem (the part that goes into the water) was broken short.
Soooooo
I have to add _alot _of water, instead of a little
and i have to kina... tilt it forward so when i inhale i dont get water.

Was it worth it?

Ill post pictures of it when i get my Camera back ASAP


----------



## mastashake (Aug 29, 2006)

I woudl say that is a bad deal, it is broken, I have seen really nice bubbler for like 45


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Helicopter said:
			
		

> Ill post pictures of it when i get my Camera back ASAP


 
I guess they never got their camera back.

Anyone here want to post a pic of their bubbler?

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol.. Bit of an old thread HIE!  Take care and be safe.


----------

